# Surf fishing



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

*Surf fishing need some pointers*

Needing some tactics and direction for surf fishing in mid August.
What kind of fish to be fishing for in mid August?
Lures or live bait?
Are the reds still around the surf at that time "Aug."

Your input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

The kind of fish that are around are tons of small catfish, whiting, and some pompano. Whiting will eat fresh dead peeled shrimp, pompano will eat fresh dead peeled shrimp and live sandfleas. The best time for me is right at sunrise around 6:00 . The catfish are eating everything so try to stay away from them. As far as lures go, pompano jigs are gonna be your best bet but shrimp and sandfleas are gonna do better.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Surf Fishing*



SHAKE N' BAKE said:


> The kind of fish that are around are tons of small catfish, whiting, and some pompano. Whiting will eat fresh dead peeled shrimp, pompano will eat fresh dead peeled shrimp and live sandfleas. The best time for me is right at sunrise around 6:00 . The catfish are eating everything so try to stay away from them.* As far as lures go, pompano jigs are gonna be your best bet but shrimp and sandfleas are gonna do better.*




I agree, but jigs tipped with a tad of sweetener and teaser will work just as well as the shrimp and sandfleas. BTW; How do you 'stay away' from the catfish? 

You can cover more water with a jig. C2


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

What do u mean by sweetener and teaser?


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Texas said:


> What do u mean by sweetener and teaser?


i think he means tip the jigs with a little bit of shrimp


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Yea the cats are thick I try to feed all of them to the herons.


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Dealing with "Hard Heads" or cat fish. Is not very fun. Do u guys fish the bay very much? I don't remember what the locals were calling it,
But it's just a little canal I believe it's Little Lagoon right off of west 182.
Any ways u can wade out pretty far then it just drops off deep. How has the fishing been there if any one knows?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jig Sweeteners and Teasers*



Texas said:


> What do u mean by sweetener and teaser?


I tip my jigs with a bit of fresh cut market shrimp or a piece of Gulp!. Use a small piece as to not disrupt the jig action.

I use a teaser which is essentially a hook with hair, tied on a loop knot above the bottom jig. I love pink/white or chartreuse/white.

On the bottom, I use a teaser tied back to back on a loop knot with the jig.

Most of my hits are on the teaser(s). C2


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank u so much guys I'm going to try my luck with jigs and
a bit of sweet n' tease.


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

What size oz. jig do u recommend?
And do u recommend feathered, or more of a plastic jig?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs*



Texas said:


> What size oz. jig do u recommend?
> And do u recommend feathered, or more of a plastic jig?


I use both bucktail and fake hair on my jigs. All of my teasers are tied on bucktail which, IMO, gives them more action.

I have friends that swear both ways. To each their own; whatever you have confidence in.

My Pompano Jig mold throws 1/2 oz but my Digger jigs only throws up to 3/8 oz. Whatever works in what current that you have. Use as light as you need to get to the bottom and stay there.

You have to gain confidence in them. Learn to read the beach to fish where the fish may be. Too many people cast one two or three times then give it up. 'Run and Gun'; keep moving to locate the fish.

BTW; my Pompano Jigs are tied short and sparse. I do fish for other fish with a fuller, longer tail. It all depends on what I'm gunning for. 

You can hang a piece of squid or plastic on a jig head and catch both Whiting and Flounder. C2


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

C2 thank u for the great feedback.


----------



## ccarlton (Jul 30, 2012)

Let us know how was the fishing? We are headed there next week and would love to here how your fishing went. The kids are really excited since they start school the next week.


----------



## Ser182 (Aug 11, 2012)

Same here will be therein two days. On sand fleas how deep do you have to dig for them? Read a good thread on them on here but was not specific on depth in less I missedit. I see this job will passed to my boys . 
Will be fishing some plastics and live bait. I don't mind hard heads for the kids. Keeps them happy? Do reds go crazy over crabs as they do in Texas? I fish a nice 2" to 3" crab alive and it does pretty well. My fishing time has been designated to sun rise and night fishing. 
Any tips on night fishing the shore with a surf rod and light tackle. Thanks all from Houston?


----------

